# 2014 Chevy Cruze Service Manual Set for all you DIY's out there



## vwgtiglx (Jun 13, 2013)

HELMS, INC. will be releasing the official 2014 Chevy Cruze Service Manual on Nov. 7, 2013 according to their website. It will be all yours for the going price of $200.00 in the paper edition.
Contains Factory Authorized Service information written by General Motors. It contains Diagnostic Information and Procedures, Schematics and Routing Diagrams, Component Locator, Repair Instructions, Description and Operation, Specifications, and Special Tools and equipment. Service information on HVAC, Body & Accessories, Restraints, Steering, Suspension, Driveline/Axle, Brakes, Engine and Transmission/Transaxle. I have always got service manuals for all of my cars that I've ever owned but $200.00 is stretching it a little bit for me since I am now retired. Anyone want to share a copy? :biglaugha:


----------



## brian v (Dec 25, 2011)

Good and Bad news all at once .......... yeah next year we will share your copy ..


----------



## KpaxFAQ (Sep 1, 2013)

Brian, are you saying there's no diesel specific information contained within this manual???


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

$200 is pretty steep, but this does sound interesting, especially if it will tell me how to change the timing belt, injectors, glow plugs, etc.


----------



## CCRK MAX (Oct 17, 2013)

Kinda jumping the gun a little bit? 3 year 36K warranty, 5 year 100K power train warranty. Everything you have mentioned is covered. 200 dollars for a service man. I'll wait. Or look it up on youtube. FWIW


----------



## 2013LT (Jul 3, 2013)

200 dollars is pretty much the going rate for a shop manual. This is no surprise


----------



## ParisTNDude (Oct 7, 2013)

I do enough myself on the Corvette...I don't want to do anything on the Cruze but keep her clean. Lovin' it!


----------



## Chevymandsl01 (Nov 3, 2013)

so will the 2014 service book for the cruze have the diesel information in it ?


----------



## vwgtiglx (Jun 13, 2013)

Chevymandsl01 said:


> so will the 2014 service book for the cruze have the diesel information in it ?


 If I were you, I would contact HELM, Inc. on their website and ask them directly. The 2014 Cruze was introduced in May, 2013 as a Diesel model. The rest of the 2014 Cruze models were released this Fall. So with that logic, I don't see why the Diesel model would not be covered in the 2014 Service Manual coming out tomorrow.


----------



## vwgtiglx (Jun 13, 2013)

Chevymandsl01 said:


> so will the 2014 service book for the cruze have the diesel information in it ?


I checked with Helm, Inc. They said it includes a set of books and does include the Diesel model. It is still not available as of yet.


----------



## cmsdock (Feb 16, 2014)

it is a available now.


----------



## msav (Apr 24, 2014)

$200.00 is really steep

My last 3 cars were Hyundai and Kia vehicles. They give you all the factory service manuals free online. I was hoping that this trend would catch on. Guess not.


----------



## Ger8mm (Mar 13, 2014)

Does anyone own this service manual yet? Is it worth the $200.00 price tag?


----------



## KpaxFAQ (Sep 1, 2013)

Theres one guy here, it's 5 volumes or something and like 1200 pages with plenty of diesel specific info...sounds worth every penny of 200 to me! This is car's engine and emissions system is one of the more advanced on the road


----------



## iTz SADISTIK (Apr 6, 2014)

Someone was selling a set but with a warranty at this point I had a hard time justifying the price...


----------



## Tomko (Jun 1, 2013)

I plan to buy - but I'm almost $20K over on my reno...


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

iTz SADISTIK said:


> Someone was selling a set but with a warranty at this point I had a hard time justifying the price...


Maybe the price will come down by the time the power train goes. Most the items to go bad are items how-tos here can cover most the time.


----------



## cmsdock (Feb 16, 2014)

I'm still selling my set.


----------



## Ger8mm (Mar 13, 2014)

I took my cruze in for a warranty oil change and got treated like crap, so I stick to what I have always done. I'd rather do it myself and I know I have done the job right. This is my first time buying a manual though, I plan on keeping this car till it dies.


----------



## Su8pack1 (Apr 17, 2014)

I'd like to find the manual on CD like I have on most of my other vehicles.


----------



## Ger8mm (Mar 13, 2014)

I love paper for car manuals man, I don't want my computer/tablet(whatever people use) getting covered in grease or having to stop what I am doing to clean my hands and look.


----------



## aaronf1980 (May 5, 2015)

Did anyone have any luck with finding the HELM manual online for download?


----------



## KpaxFAQ (Sep 1, 2013)

aaronf1980 said:


> Did anyone have any luck with finding the HELM manual online for download?


Its 200 bucks on their site


----------



## mr overkill (Dec 1, 2013)

we shoud do a group buy and share it around lolol


----------



## aaronf1980 (May 5, 2015)

I agree overkill. 200 bucks is a lil steep. It does come on a cd. I'm sure we can all get together. It would be great if someone were to post it somewhere or knew of a torrent site that has it. I've looked everywhere for it for free and even made a 150.00 offer on eBay for them and still nothing.


----------



## Jonnyukon (Aug 20, 2013)

You do get a TON of info for the price tho


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## gyrfalcon (Dec 27, 2013)

I'm not going to give them any $$$. Chevy should provide an electronic service manual free of charge to new car buyers.

I'm pissed off it took them so long to release the manual in the first place.


----------



## Jonnyukon (Aug 20, 2013)

Guess u won't be getting any electrical info then huh...


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## vwgtiglx (Jun 13, 2013)

gyrfalcon said:


> I'm not going to give them any $$$. Chevy should provide an electronic service manual free of charge to new car buyers.
> 
> I'm pissed off it took them so long to release the manual in the first place.


It is Helm, Inc., not Chevrolet, that publishes the service manual.


----------



## KpaxFAQ (Sep 1, 2013)

Just looked on alldata, the cruze diesel manual is on there and its 26 for 1 year access or 45 for 5 years...


----------



## aaronf1980 (May 5, 2015)

Did anyone have any luck finding a Helms manual cheap? Or one to download? Is the Alldata as good as helm?


----------



## Ger8mm (Mar 13, 2014)

for all the diesel guys I got your hook up lol


----------



## vwgtiglx (Jun 13, 2013)

Ger8mm said:


> for all the diesel guys I got your hook up lol


What is it?


----------



## Ger8mm (Mar 13, 2014)

vwgtiglx said:


> What is it?


I have the GM manual for the Diesel and I always post for anyone wanting info, I have already done this for several members.


----------



## vwgtiglx (Jun 13, 2013)

Ger8mm said:


> I have the GM manual for the Diesel and I always post for anyone wanting info, I have already done this for several members.


Well thanks, Old Buddy, Old Kid!!!


----------



## DECruzer (Jul 19, 2015)

Just checked. Now available for $300. I'm on the fence with this, kind of steep price for me right now.


----------



## Vetterin (Mar 27, 2011)

aaronf1980 said:


> Did anyone have any luck finding a Helms manual cheap? Or one to download? Is the Alldata as good as helm?


I'll take Alldata all day long!


----------



## ChevyGuy (Dec 13, 2014)

DECruzer said:


> Just checked. Now available for $300. I'm on the fence with this, kind of steep price for me right now.


Whoa. The Helm for my 2013 was only $200 + shipping.


----------



## vwgtiglx (Jun 13, 2013)

ChevyGuy said:


> Whoa. The Helm for my 2013 was only $200 + shipping.


Right you are! That is quite a jump in price to blame on inflation! I knew I should have got it last year!


----------



## Ger8mm (Mar 13, 2014)

Ger8mm said:


> I have the GM manual for the Diesel and I always post for anyone wanting info, I have already done this for several members.


member *Cass23VSU4* now has my manuals. He is the new point of contact


----------



## pacolino (Aug 1, 2015)

Ger8mm said:


> member *Cass23VSU4* now has my manuals. He is the new point of contact


Okay thanks. 

Sent from my SGH-I337M using Tapatalk


----------



## IndianCruzer (Aug 19, 2016)

And finally if you aren't able to find it drop me a Pm


----------

